# We can only hope



## Cayal (Feb 6, 2008)

Square Union - News » FFVII Remake Possible If Development Schedules Open Up - The Definitive News and Information Resource for Final Fantasy and Square Enix (FFXII/FFXIII)

If there is a God, this will happen.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmm, I think I'm a bit divided on this one.  Half of me would love to see a remake, the other half...  The original still holds too many charms for me, even in those outdated graphics.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 6, 2008)

I would prefer they just port it to the PSP rather than remake it.

A Remake they might feel the need to screw around with the original.


----------



## Overread (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> A Remake they might feel the need to screw around with the original.


 
If they do add new features the fans of the original will complain
If they do not add new features the fans will complain

in the end I think that they will add new aspects to the game - possibly some new minigames in the backgroud -and some character development scense/events. If done well this will add more depth to the world - and considering that this is the FF flagship game to the western market I think there will be the pressure to keep it good.
Also remember that they will not be experimenting with this title = i.e. changing the battle system round, which has had mixed results (the newer system is not perfected yet but I do think that they are heading in the right direction)


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 7, 2008)

The PSP doesn;t have enough memory to hold the game if it was ported. The Final Fantasy: War Of The Lions game that was origanlly on the PlayStation was ported and the game was severly cut down and the battles were played out like the person playing didn't know anything about FF. Due to this fact the battles were extremely slow, and boring. The game had about 2 chapters taken out. You could not even get Cloud Strife in the PSP version.


----------



## Cayal (Feb 7, 2008)

As long as they bring this game to the PS3, I do not care what extras they include. As long as they have the main story anything else is just gravy.


----------

